# Poor Security on Pixma Printer - Hacked To Play Doom



## lintoni (Sep 15, 2014)

Just noticed this report on the BBC. The serious issue is that Canon's Pixma priters have a major security flaw, the frivolous part is the hacker exploited it to run Doom. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-29203776


----------



## Ruined (Sep 15, 2014)

More detail here:
http://www.contextis.co.uk/resources/blog/hacking-canon-pixma-printers-*******-encryption/


----------



## Tanispyre (Sep 15, 2014)

That is totally awesome, ... and somebody has way too much free time on their hands.


----------



## lintoni (Sep 15, 2014)

Tanispyre said:


> That is totally awesome, ... and somebody has way too much free time on their hands.


You mean.. 
That is totally awesome... thankfully there are people out there looking for glaring omissions in the security of the devices we connect to the internet!


----------

